# Dell 530s slimline Help Mods...



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

I have a Dell Slimeline 530s n I have made it into an Average Gaming Pc
Quick Specs:
250Watt PSU

8400Gs 215mb

Intel Pentium Dual Core 2.2Ghz with a Thermaltake (P/N: CL-Po497) Cooler installed Today (May 8,2010)

N probably first ever Case Mod with a 4Pin Kama PWM Fan 

3gbs DDR2 Ram

320Western Digital Hard Drive Caviar Blue

Thts basiccally wat u need to kno anyways question is the case fan is only runnig at 600-800 RPM 600 currently I heard about cutting a wire so the PWM gets disactivated n runs at full speed lik my old stock casse fan which fan at 4000 constanly cause I got one 4-pin 1 3-Pin on my motherboard so i put the Cpu on the 3 pin cause on the 4 pin it runs at max 2500 

so i got help and finally found a 4pin case fan which i managed to modf into the top of the case where the previous stock fan was holded at lik a angle of only one screw ill post pics of the mod later or vids 

how do i make a PWM 4 pin fan run faster on the box it says 
Fan spped of the PWM fan may vary depending on the BIOS build in your motherboard (its Dell so they have no options for fans or anything..) This discrepancy is caused by the BIOS of the motherboard and not considered as defect of the PWM fan so wat do i do get another fan put the old one back??
any suggestions fans from only Microcenter.com =[ or if u cant just give me other links to lik newegg
thnks for yuor time... i need a cold pc for gaming... any more suggestions will be appreciated thanks for your time =]:grin:

it comes with a LP4 male/female the 4 big plastice connecters and a lik extra 3-pin but i cant connect any to my Pc cause Dell PSU dont give u any extra cords only rarly...


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

Heres a vid ignore the noise of my parents n other guy talking getting the bathroom redone -_- srry about the bad quality...

suggestions on how to keep top fan steady n other cooling solutions will be appreciated
http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn94/Mayur826/?action=view&current=MVI_1250.flv


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you have no options to control the fan(s) in the Bios the only other option, that I know of and I'm not particularly fond of, would be a fan controller. 
Are you having experiencing cooling issues?


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

i use to but now i just want the fans to run faster... cause i replaced them i understand why there running slower then the stock cause obviously there better then the stock n need less speed to do the same or better cooling im thinknig about a fan controller but if i get fan controllers ima need a SAC-05 n ima need to get rid of my DVD/Burner which i barly use i can buy antoher converter for it n i might so first i need a Sac-05 then a fan controller or i might just leave it im happy next thing will proably be lightsd still debating i got the top fan on the case steady it dosnt move at all now rofl thnks to string and my stringing skills lol i looped the fan screw holes with string to the case so its steady um are Sac-05 the best way to LP4 connectors or is there another way?


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

n is there any way i can make my pc think its hotter ?/ any programs i use speedfan to monitor my temps n rpm but i cant control the speeds its a dell so BIOS n everything is limited


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

heres listing from speedfan just turned on pc
Fan1:684PRM
Fan2:0
Fan3:1088RPM
Fan4&5:0

Temp1:27 Temp2:28 Temp3:-11 Core0&1: 28 GPU:48 all Celcius


its cold i kno its a slimline pc with custom cooling i set up ;] but my main concern is the fan speeds i want them to be lik 1200 and 1600 

and one question i brought a fan with a 4pin connector it came with a cable with a molex power connectors and a 3pin for the fan or something i didnt use them i connected the fan straight to the motherboard doing this will io still be able to make the fan run at its max speed? its max is 2500 i seen it at lik 1084 max my cpu cooler currently 1084RPM can go to 2500 i kno tht but can the case fan go to 2500? its a PWM fan i think there both PWM 

anyways here readings from PC Wizard 2010 (btw Pc got a little bit hotter not much)


Hardware Monitoring :	ITE IT8718F
Voltage CPU :	1.17 V
+3.3V Voltage :	3.34 V
+5V Voltage :	5.10 V
+12V Voltage :	12.07 V
VTT :	3.02 V
VBAT :	3.17 V
Chassis Fan :	666 rpm
Power/Aux Fan :	1101 rpm
Processor Temperature :	27 °C
Mainboard Temperature :	33 °C
:	
Hardware Monitoring :	ACPI
Thermal Zone :	40 °C
:	
Processor Intel Pentium :	Sensor DTS
Core 1 :	25 °C
Core 2 :	25 °C
:	
NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS :	nVidia Driver
Temperature :	51 °C
Temperature (GPU) :	51 °C
:	
Hard Disk Monitoring :	S.M.A.R.T
Hard Disk WDC WD3200AAKS-75L9A0 :	29 °C


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

when i do gaming im in the 44C-50C my fans then go to about 800-100RPM for Case which makes me sad a bit i want it to go higher

Cpu/Heatsink goes to about 1200-1600 or i think 1400-1800 not really sure ill cehck aobut to go play Call of Duty MW2


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

Mainboard :	Dell 0RY007
Chipset :	Intel P31/P35
Processor :	Intel Pentium E2200 @ 2200 MHz
Physical Memory :	3072 MB
Video Card :	NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS 
Hard Disk :	WDC (320 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7200S ATA Device
Monitor Type :	COMPAQ COMPAQ FP7317 - 17 inches
Network Card : 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection
Operating System :	Windows Vista (TM) Home Basic Home Edition 6.00.6002 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 11.00


----------



## Mv826 (May 9, 2010)

Processor Benchmark :	5.1 on 5.9
Memory Global Benchmark :	4.8 on 5.9
Graphic Performance :	3.5 on 5.9
Gaming Performance :	4.2 on 5.9
Hard Disk Benchmark :	5.9 on 5.9


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The fans will automatically speed up when the temp goes up, unless you're having a overheat issue I would leave them as is. Otherwise you'll have to disable the fan control in the bios, then you will not have a warning if it should overheat.


----------

